# Please help me figure out whats wrong, Im so defeated



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. Im sorry that this post will be so long but I need your help. I am getting nowhere with the physicians here. My gut is telling me I am having real problems ~ but nobody seems to think they are of any significance but me. Please help, Im truly about to break down I am so stressed over this.

In november I had an ultrasound of my thyroid because my primary physician thought my neck appeared swollen and I had been having symptoms suggestive of hypothyroid for about a year. These are the results of the u/s showed these findings:

*The thyroid glad is slightly heterogenous in echotexture consistent with thyroiditis. It is enlarged with the right lobe measureing 6x1.5x1.6cm and left lobe measuring 5.3x1.6x1.3cm. The isthmus is normal measuring 2.7cm in thickness. On the right there are 4 discrete nodules measuring as follows 3x2x2mm hypoechoic upper pole nodule 4x4x4mm solid posterior mid pole nodule containing a 1mm calcification, 3x2x3mm cystic anterior mid pole nodule and a 3x2x3 mm cystic lower pole nodule. On the left a 5x5x5 solid mid pole nodule is identified. 
IMPRESSION: Low grade multinodular goiter as described above.*

I was told this was normal.

So I requested bloodwork that proved to be uneventful:

TSH 0.77 
Free T4 1.3
Free t3 293

So despite my symptomology (fatigue, fogginess/memory loss, hair loss, weight gain, no energy, huge jump in blood pressure when i have always been normal, cold, joint pain, new onset depression/anxiety etc.... not to mention this thing growing visibly out of my neck) I was told that I was normal. I was put on 2 antidepressants and an anxiety pill and a blood pressure pill. Mind you, im 35 years old and otherwise fairly healthy.

Frustrated, I went to an endo for a second opinion. I was told my goiter was 'huge' and they would run bloodwork to see what they find. This is what it showed:

TSH 1.69 (markedly increased from a month prior)
Free t4 1.2

Thyroglobulin 31.1
Thyroglobulin AB <20
Thyroid Peroxidase AB <10
Cortisol Serum 18

I was told not to worry, I was fine. They wont biopsy the nodules, they wont do anything. This doesnt *feel* right. I feel so incredibly awful physically and with my mother currently fighting thyroid cancer (they biopsied her nodule at 3mm in size and it was cancerous) You would think they would do *something*

Im in the dumps because I feel like Im screaming to a empty room. Could anyone look at these numbers/results and tell me if you can see something happening? Id be ever so grateful. Take care.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

I would push for a biopsy for sure and would also want an RAI uptake scan to see what's going on with those nodules.

You have no antibodies so it's not hasis which leads me to believe those nodules are the culprit. Highly suspect. I would push for the FNA or find another doc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> Hello everyone. Im sorry that this post will be so long but I need your help. I am getting nowhere with the physicians here. My gut is telling me I am having real problems ~ but nobody seems to think they are of any significance but me. Please help, Im truly about to break down I am so stressed over this.
> 
> In november I had an ultrasound of my thyroid because my primary physician thought my neck appeared swollen and I had been having symptoms suggestive of hypothyroid for about a year. These are the results of the u/s showed these findings:
> 
> ...


Oh, Honey bunny!!! I am sooooooooooooo worried. You have solid and calcified nodules! These are often (but not always) cancerous.

If I had the ranges for your blood work, I might find a clue. Different labs use different ranges.

Why can't you go to your mother's doctor?

Is your insurance dictating the terms here? If so, I would tell them to get ready for a huge law suit if it turns out you have cancer and boy, it sure looks like you might.

Here is info on solid and calcified nodules (not to mention your whole gland appears unhealthy.)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12822212?dopt=Abstract

http://www.endocrineweb.com/tests.html

http://ajcp.ascpjournals.org/content/117/1/143.long

For what it is worth, I back you up and I am very worried. I am sure the other posters here will agree.

Welcome to the board and please do let us travel this journey with you. We do want to know how you are doing and what you have accomplished re medical intervention.


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for both of you being so helpful and sweet. Im really afraid and that is why I came to seek out assistance. I feel so poorly and its just getting worse and worse, so much so I dont know how much longer I can deal with these symptoms. Besides the fatigue and dry skin and weight gain, the worse is the brain fog and forgetfullness. My son thinks it is hilarious when I am talking and have to stop dead in the middle of a conversation because i completely forgot what we were speaking about. Or when I go to put down my keys only to find 2 minutes later I forgot where i put them =(

You had asked about the ranges, they are as follows:

TSH range .4-4.5 (i am painfully average)
Free T4 range .8-1.8
Free t3 range 230-420

Coritsol, serum range 4-22

Thyroglobulin range 3-30
Thyroglobulin AB range <20
Thyroid Peroxidase AB range <20

My doctor called and was looking at the bloodwork for the first time. Comparing to the ranges, it looked 'okay' so she wanted to blow it off. I was actually quite aggressive because I noticed the change in the bloodwork over a months time. I was concerned over the high Thyroglobulin with no antibodies. Not to mention my Cortisol seemed on the high side too. I asked my physician "what about this goiter that is causing my voice to be raspy and causes me to feel like i cant swallow correctly? " She said "we will check it again in 6 months" I started crying immediately because I felt like just giving up. Im suffering and they dont care. They told me that Id feel better if I follow the south beach diet. For goodness sakes I have been trying to lose weight for so long on EVERY diet imaginable, i was more than insulted at their suggestion. Not to mention, South Beach wont treat my goiter. :sad0047:

They make me feel like its all in my head. I am grateful that you believe that it is not. I am truly suffering and every day is literally a struggle. Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> Thank you so much for both of you being so helpful and sweet. Im really afraid and that is why I came to seek out assistance. I feel so poorly and its just getting worse and worse, so much so I dont know how much longer I can deal with these symptoms. Besides the fatigue and dry skin and weight gain, the worse is the brain fog and forgetfullness. My son thinks it is hilarious when I am talking and have to stop dead in the middle of a conversation because i completely forgot what we were speaking about. Or when I go to put down my keys only to find 2 minutes later I forgot where i put them =(
> 
> You had asked about the ranges, they are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hoh, boy! I am angry. I was treated in the same condescending manner and almost died from a thyroid storm. That is why I dedicate my time and hopefully some expertise to helping others.

Actually, high thyroglobulin antibodies can be a marker for cancer, yes indeed. I am sure you have looked that up.

Thank you for the ranges and yes, you are within the normal parameters but sometimes that means absolutely nothing.

I truly think you would benefit by seeking out another doctor. I "really" do.

For what it is worth, I have been where you are w/ the exact same symptoms and frustrations. I do understand and am sending you hugs and a prayer or two. You need them.

We are here to validate you. Your instincts are right on.


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your encouragement. I spent the better part of the day arguing with my primary, endo and the insurance on why I need to see an oncologist for a FNB.

And guess what........

PERSISTANCE PAYS OFF! They referred me to a thyroid oncologist.

Im THRILLED!

Thank you everyone for lifting me up ~ I wouldnt have had the courage to fight without you.

Ill keep everyone updated on my journey. I have a feeling its going to be a long one......

<3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement. I spent the better part of the day arguing with my primary, endo and the insurance on why I need to see an oncologist for a FNB.
> 
> And guess what........
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! Boy do you kick butt!! Way to go, GF!! This is what we love and why we are here. We can't come in person to fight the fight for you but we can provide the info, the encouragement and support and I am so glad to see that this approach is working.

Whoooooooooooooohoo!!!arty0006:

You must let us know when you are seeing the oncologist! I truly want to follow your case. We are here for you!

You truly have made my day!

"Always remember; you are paying them!"


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank *you* for everything. Ill keep you updated. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> Thank *you* for everything. Ill keep you updated. Please keep me in your prayers.


You most definitely are in my prayers!!! And we can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

My appointment isnt until 3/29 with the oncologist ~ so just a little while longer..

But in the meantime, I do have a question. I found a slightly swollen lymph node just above my clavicle (in the hollow there) on the right hand side. Its sore but moveable. Should I be worried?

Thank you again for everything again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> My appointment isnt until 3/29 with the oncologist ~ so just a little while longer..
> 
> But in the meantime, I do have a question. I found a slightly swollen lymph node just above my clavicle (in the hollow there) on the right hand side. Its sore but moveable. Should I be worried?
> 
> Thank you again for everything again!


Yes; you should be concerned. I think I would call the oncologist and tell them you found this and is there anyway you can get in sooner. Sometimes you can get on a "cancellation" list but you do have to be ready to just go.

I am worried. I know you are also. You should not have to suffer w/ worry for 6 weeks.

Sending prayers and as per usual, keep us updated.

I think knowledge is a good thing, so I hope for you to read this........
http://www.thyroidcancer.com/papillary_follicular_cancer.htm

You have to be your own advocate here; sadly! We are here for you!


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad that you are getting a biopsy.

I just want you to know that I had a very large, 3.2 cm (not mm) single solid nodule with calcifications, and it turned out to be benign. So, be concerned, but don't panic.



DigitalDream said:


> Hello everyone. Im sorry that this post will be so long but I need your help. I am getting nowhere with the physicians here. My gut is telling me I am having real problems ~ but nobody seems to think they are of any significance but me. Please help, Im truly about to break down I am so stressed over this.
> 
> In november I had an ultrasound of my thyroid because my primary physician thought my neck appeared swollen and I had been having symptoms suggestive of hypothyroid for about a year. These are the results of the u/s showed these findings:
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you ThatBrian (and Andros of course!) =) Im still sitting here waiting for my appt. They couldnt get me in any sooner. Apparently, my Oncologist only sees new appts in the evening to take as much time with us as we need. So thats why I cant get anything earlier. Brian, I appreciate you telling me that. Its what I needed to hear. Ill keep you posted.

for now, i am sliding by ~ feeling pretty awful physically. Im so tired and foggy its nut!

I hope all is well, God Bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DigitalDream said:


> Thank you ThatBrian (and Andros of course!) =) Im still sitting here waiting for my appt. They couldnt get me in any sooner. Apparently, my Oncologist only sees new appts in the evening to take as much time with us as we need. So thats why I cant get anything earlier. Brian, I appreciate you telling me that. Its what I needed to hear. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> for now, i am sliding by ~ feeling pretty awful physically. Im so tired and foggy its nut!
> 
> I hope all is well, God Bless!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; sitting on pins and needles no doubt!! 3/29 will be here before you know it. I can't believe it is March already.

{{{{DigitalDream}}}}

And hey, thanks for responding to some of the posters. It is a huge help!


----------

